# PREWAR Excelsior Arnold Schwinn Girl's Bike....



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Went on a little road trip this weekend a came across three cool bikes that I picked.  Guy bought it at a local garage sale and the put it out for sale in his yard with other stuff he had.  It is in original condition.  I believe it is originally from Illinois.  I am not sure of year yet....!  I was looking at the Hollywoods from this time and I am thinking I now need a tank.  Hollywood tank?
I also lucked into a Sears Chief that was pulled out of a fresh storage building.  It is also in original shape with an awesome Chief headbadge and seat that says Chief.  It looks complete except for the Sturmey shifter is missing. 

I would like to acquire a tank for the girl's bike....if anyone knows of one.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

a couple more pics.....


----------



## snickle (Aug 15, 2011)

Im not sure if this would fit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-PAINT-...930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23132afdba

Were pre-war tanks different sizes? Very nice bike by the way! The grips are bad ass.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks...

I think the pre-war tanks were different from that.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice find the correct style tank is attached. Although I don't know for sure what the correct graphics would be for you're paint scheme. You could put a wing decal on there and faux it back.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Nice find the correct style tank is attached. Although I don't know for sure what the correct graphics would be for you're paint scheme. You could put a wing decal on there and faux it back.




Thanks for the photo.  Now I am on the hunt for one of those......


----------



## elginkid (Aug 15, 2011)

Was this perhaps a 1937 Ladies Standard, partially equipped?  I don't see any ghost marks for a tank, but neither do I see any for a battery tube, and it would have to have one or the other to run the Silver Ray.  

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1938_11.html

This would be the tank paint scheme, but probably a '37, with the earlier style guard.

Wes


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 15, 2011)

It's possible it was not equiped with a tank. It appears there are clips under the front fender for the silveray wires. Maybe it had a battery tube who knows... The hockey stick is common until 37 and sometimes seen in 38 left over, boarderline production year etc.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the help....

Yeah, I don't see any evidence of marks for the tank or a battery tube.  I looked on the bike...and there is a slight rust mark on the top down tube.....but it is slight.  Maybe a tank strap mark???  I would add a battery tube or tank....

Does anyone have either one that they would like to sell or trade????


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 16, 2011)

*hanging tank for sure*

I can see the marks on the head badge photo. Rather then the Wing Decal on marks pic it would have had a painted design on it like the DX or simular. Tank should be around $75 more with horn. not knowing the year, but the date would be on the crank it may be the style with switch only and has a handle bar button for a gangway horn which = big bucks!


----------



## ejlwheels (Aug 16, 2011)

*prewar ladies tank*

I have a tank with horn and a decal set if you decide to go with a wing:


----------

